# Joining The Porsche Club!!



## W7 PMC

In just under 2 years :lol:

Placed an order today for a 997 Turbo with an expected delivery date of March 2008  Although a long way off, taking delivery is dependant on 2 things, firstly earning enough over the next 18months to sustain the purchase (of course) & secondly that we purchase either a UK investment or Foreign holiday/investment property either this year or early next year. The 2nd condition is starting to take shape & the 1st condition is really down to me working my nadgers off.

Both conditions were laid down by her who must be obeyed :lol:

So best guesstimate is that i'll keep the current car for 2 years thus benefiting from my current reduction in car ownership/running costs which adds to the pot & then sell privately come Feb 2008.

Since being a wee lad, i've always wanted to own a 911 as like most it's always been a dream car, i just hope that my plan works out & i can finally enjoy acquiring & owning one of my dream cars.

Like the sad git i am, i spent most of the weekend searching & downloading all the information i could on these cars & it makes me salivate eveytime i read a report/test.

Here's to a very long 2years 8)

Ps. For the benefit of Vlastan, i'm not trying to prove anything or enter into a penis sizing competition, i'm just passing the time & sharing my excitement.


----------



## jampott

2008 is a long time in the auto world.

There will be better cars out before then... :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## thejepster

Nice choice... 8)

Guess this means R1 will lose his Â£50 bet with you too! :wink:


----------



## TeeTees

You must be one helluva patient person there. Although it certainly IS something worth waiting for.

Just drive carefully for the next 2 years - you don't want any insurance increases between now and the Porsche. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> 2008 is a long time in the auto world.
> 
> There will be better cars out before then... :wink:
> 
> Good luck!


Perhaps so Tim, but it's one of those cars that i've always wanted but the timing has never been quite right either because of funds or kids or something else.

As you recall, i've nearly bought a 996 4S on a couple of occasions (along with a couple fo other cars namely the CLS 55 & E60 M5), but my head always said no, although my heart was saying yes. I've taken the decision that to hell with it, i want one & i've dreamed many times of owning one, so even if it only lives with me for 6 months i'm going to get one. I can't imagine that even in 2 years i'd not be able to own it for 6 months as a minimum & sell it for only a very small loss, as 996 Turbos are still selling very very strong.


----------



## Carlos

This is much improved. Your conceit filter has almost done a complete job, if only you hadn't mentioned the overseas property. :wink:

9/10 though and a sound effort, I know it's hard


----------



## GW1970

I hope you manage to achieve both of the conditions laid down by the better half! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> This is much improved. Your conceit filter has almost done a complete job, if only you hadn't mentioned the overseas property. :wink:
> 
> 9/10 though and a sound effort, I know it's hard


Carlos,

Not sure if i understand the reasoning behind the dig.

Property in the UK or Overseas is for pension provision/investment, not glory/status. Overall wish is the the wife stops work & we can look at some property development as a job/income from her efforts as that's what she's dearly love to do & if you can play the game smartly, the need for vast sums of capital can be deminished if you work smart & carefully. I stated what could/would halt me following through with the 997 purchase, these can be called goals & if both are not achieved then the 997 will not be arriving.


----------



## V6 TT

. . . that's one hell of a machine, awesome!! 2 years wait would kill me though, good luck with that lllllooooooonnnnnngggggg wait matey but it will be worth it as not even then will there be much at that price range that will give it a run for it's money.

Dean


----------



## garyc

08? That's piss poor. They cant think much of you. :wink:

Jan 07 for me.


----------



## dj c225

Nice, though for that money I would go for a F430 Modena and buy something else to use daily.

As for holding their value, I don't agree, I have been looking at 2001 models 996tt and am able to pick them up just below 50k...

In 2 years time there will be plenty on the second hand market, If I were you I would try and get on the list a little earlier, 2 years... too long


----------



## W7 PMC

dj c225 said:


> Nice, though for that money I would go for a F430 Modena and buy something else to use daily.
> 
> As for holding their value, I don't agree, I have been looking at 2001 models 996tt and am able to pick them up just below 50k...
> 
> In 2 years time there will be plenty on the second hand market, If I were you I would try and get on the list a little earlier, 2 years... too long


I don't think i could get an F430 Modena for the same money as a 997 Turbo & then buy a daily driver as well (not ready to run 2 cars myself).

The prices holding are almost a gimme although never guaranteed, but if 2001 996TT's are still selling for around Â£50K & they're now 5 years old then i'd say they've held their money very well, given standard 996TT's were only Â£75Kish new. In 2 years, their is still expected to be a 6 month waiting list for new 997 Turbos, as they won't be over supplied over the next 2 years, so i believe a slight premium will still be available, this meaning any potential loss if i only keep one for 6 months should not be too great.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> 08? That's piss poor. They cant think much of you. :wink:
> 
> Jan 07 for me.


Gary,

I'd love one earlier, but can't really afford, not prepared to push myself & other things take priority for the next 18-24months. Porsche Liverpool did reckon they could get me one mid 2007, but March 2008 is my preference.

You kept your purchase quiet. You lucky scamp


----------



## jampott

Paul, is this another mythical car like the M5, the CLS, the R9, S8 and new RS6?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Paul, is this another mythical car like the M5, the CLS, the R9, S8 and new RS6?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's funny & i'll ony bite the once :lol:

M5 was ordered & deposit paid but I sold my slot for a nice wedge  
CLS was ordered & deposit paid but after finding out they were being over supplied & a general change of heart (depreciation) i changed my mind & had deposit refunded.
S8 was pre-ordered & deposit paid but purchased the 535D to save some money & finally the S8 expected depreciation made no sense to me (i grew up a little), my deposit was refunded.
New RS6, my pre-order is still registered with Audi & once the car is announced, i'll decide whether selling my slot for cash or cancelling my order is the best way forward (1st on the list at my dealer). Would rather stick with my 535D until i can take the 997 Turbo.
R8/Le-Mans, my pre-order was confirmed & deposit paid, however when i found out the car will defo only be a 2-seater, i cancelled & had my deposit refunded.

That's about it. Fickle yes mystical no.


----------



## che6mw

W7 PMC said:


> The prices holding are almost a gimme although never guaranteed, but if 2001 996TT's are still selling for around Â£50K & they're now 5 years old then i'd say they've held their money very well, given standard 996TT's were only Â£75Kish new


The Turbo and C4S models of the 996 range are certainly the best when it comes to holding their value. Not convinced the 996 turbo was ever Â£75k new though. Could be totally wrong buy i thought the 997 turbo wasn't so much more than the 996 turbo.

Personally 2 years time with ~ 90k to spend ....

... used Gallardo .....

... used AMV8 ...

... have long since drooled over a turbo but think i'd be like a kid in a sweety shop when i looked at the competition....


----------



## Carlos

Â£86,000 was the starting price for the 996 turbo IIRC.

Love these cars (911T's), what else does a man need? As far as I'm concerned its the pinnacle, no need to look at anything more expensive.


----------



## W7 PMC

Carlos said:


> Â£86,000 was the starting price for the 996 turbo IIRC.
> 
> Love these cars (911T's), what else does a man need? As far as I'm concerned its the pinnacle, no need to look at anything more expensive.


Totally agree.

As for the list price, the very last 996TT's were selling new for about Â£79K & the Turbo S was Â£86K. I guess the list price for later model standard Turbos was a little generous with the new 997 Turbo being on its way. Still many 2 & 3 year old examples for the Â£60+K mark & 5 year models at Â£50K.


----------



## Carlos

So if a 5 year old 996 turbo costs Â£50k it has lost a minimum of Â£36k which I don't think is bad at all. This is approx Â£7k per year over the whole period, a bit like buying a top spec 3 series every year and then selling after 12 months.

Of course people will spec them up above Â£86k, dunno what the average is, but even at Â£96k its less than Â£10k per year loss which given the echelon you're driving in, is not at all bad I don't think.

Usual thumbing of nose to the Porsche nay-sayers


----------



## gcp

Nice choice to have to make Paul. :wink:

Have been mentally making lists of cars I must own and 911 is top of the list, which model depends on many things.

Was in Croatia last week on business, some bargain properties around, if I was interested in that sort of thing would give it a serious thought as a long term investment.


----------



## kmpowell

Stan and Pam Herbert will be so proud. :roll:


----------



## b3ves

On the assumption that you'll actually take delivery this time, nice choice 

I'm also setting my sights on Porsche 911 ownership, albeit with lower aspirations than you. I'm planning on keeping the CSL for another year and then swapping for a 996 4S Coupe, on the assumption that used 996 prices will tumble once the 997 4S gets a grip on the market. How late a model it is depends on how much they fall and of course how much my (then) 32 month old CSL will be worth, not to mention how much dosh I can find to put towards replacing it.

It's all also based on the assumption that I will keep my Exige as the only car I will take on track, so I've binned any ideas of changing it and will instead 'invest' in the odd 'tweak' in 2006 

Alternatively, assuming I win enough on the lotto in 2007, I'll be getting a Zonda, a Sunseeker and a villa in Monaco


----------



## W7 PMC

gcp said:


> Nice choice to have to make Paul. :wink:
> 
> Have been mentally making lists of cars I must own and 911 is top of the list, which model depends on many things.
> 
> Was in Croatia last week on business, some bargain properties around, if I was interested in that sort of thing would give it a serious thought as a long term investment.


Someone else told me that last week & it's on the list of possible property investment options. I've also heard that in todays climate buying commercial property is a safer investment than residential. Not sure how true this is, as to date my only property experience has been buying houses (to live in) so no idea about commercial property as an investment prospect.


----------



## W7 PMC

kmpowell said:


> Stan and Pam Herbert will be so proud. :roll:


Kev, you've got me their. What exactly does that mean??


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

<sigh>

I was just talking to the wife tonight about trading in her 6 yr old Focus for a 3 yr old Sport TDCi.

In 2 years time! :roll:

This was laid down by "she who must be obeyed" and is dependent on a number of things, namely that we save enough cash to find the purchase.

Here's to a very long 2years 

Ps. For the benefit of Vlastan, i'm not trying to prove anything or enter into a penis sizing competition, i'm just passing the time & sharing my excitement. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

b3ves said:


> On the assumption that you'll actually take delivery this time, nice choice
> 
> I'm also setting my sights on Porsche 911 ownership, albeit with lower aspirations than you. I'm planning on keeping the CSL for another year and then swapping for a 996 4S Coupe, on the assumption that used 996 prices will tumble once the 997 4S gets a grip on the market. How late a model it is depends on how much they fall and of course how much my (then) 32 month old CSL will be worth, not to mention how much dosh I can find to put towards replacing it.
> 
> It's all also based on the assumption that I will keep my Exige as the only car I will take on track, so I've binned any ideas of changing it and will instead 'invest' in the odd 'tweak' in 2006
> 
> Alternatively, assuming I win enough on the lotto in 2007, I'll be getting a Zonda, a Sunseeker and a villa in Monaco


Rob,

The reasoning excluding realising a life long dream is that i will still only own one car, but the 997 will get some track use once i've learnt how to drive her (will probably take a Don Palmer course or the like) & still get used as my business vehicle with Judith's car being the regular runaround. I fully intended to get back into track days after my 2 year sebatical & want a car that's more than capable & a huge giggle to drive. After assuming that the new RS6 will cost around Â£70K it made me think about a better track day tool in that kind of price bracket & when weighing everything up (depreciation being the major factor) the cost of owning a 997 Turbo over say a 2 year period could actually work out less than the new RS6 & at the same time realising that dream & owning a far better performance car. This started to steer my thought pattern & the decision was then made.

Will be confirming my initial spec later this week (options etc.) but these can be changed up until about Oct/Nov next year. I placed my order/secured my slot & paid my deposit over the phone yesterday. I could not really afford to take delivery before 2008 as much as i'd love to, but sticking with the 535D & saving some running cost cash will all help out with the 997 purchase.

The 996 C4S is an awesome vehicle, however for a very small premium, you could pick up an almost identical Turbo albeit perhaps a few months older or a few thousand miles extra. That would also give you far more tuning options. As someone else stated on this thread, 5 yr old 996 Turbo's can now be purchased for less than Â£50K.


----------



## che6mw

b3ves said:


> The 996 C4S is an awesome vehicle, however for a very small premium, you could pick up an almost identical Turbo albeit perhaps a few months older or a few thousand miles extra. That would also give you far more tuning options.


And with the Turbo comes a significantly more reliable engine (the 3.4 and 3.6 of the bog standard 996 being known for an (albeit small) number of catestrophic failures)


----------



## b3ves

Interesting, since I'd heard from a 996T owner that the Turbo requires far more significant financial commitment that its lesser brethren.


----------



## sssgucci

You havent told us what colour your getting?  I too want to get a Porsche this year although mine will only be a humble 993.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

b3ves said:


> Interesting, since I'd heard from a 996T owner that the Turbo requires far more significant financial commitment that its lesser brethren.


Probably does cost a lot more for routine work on the turbo versions. Plug changes for example require significant component removal for access - rear bumper and intercoolers etc. At OPC hourly rates, amounts to a lot of cash.

The engine design for the turbo / GT2/3 variants is different from the lesser model and is regarded as bullet proof, it's based on the 964 GT1 derived block which is seriously engineered and strong. 
The 996/986 (and 997/987) are known for some "design" weaknesses that could require engine replacement...liners, auxilliary drive shaft failures. Can leave you with a bill for Â£11-12k if you're not covered by a warranty. Well documented around the Porker forums. 
I know, I've been bitten!

Nice car to be looking forward to though Paul, has to be one of my most lusted after cars 

Dave


----------



## vlastan

> Ps. For the benefit of Vlastan, i'm not trying to prove anything or enter into a penis sizing competition, i'm just passing the time & sharing my excitement.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Because you know who the winner would be! :wink:

Anyway, EXCELLENT choice of car and I do hope that it works out for you Paul. It will be nice to prove us all wrong that you don't only dream about seriously expensive cars but you actually go out there and buy one.

Funny enough, after I ordered the Cayman S I told him that when time comes to trade in, I would be getting a 997 Turbo second hand. :wink: The guy got so excited that he is offering me a second FREE extended drive on the Cayman with a qualified racing driver.


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> Funny enough, after I ordered the Cayman S ...


Out of interest V what colour combo and when is the Cayman S delivery date? Seen a couple of these in central London recently and they do look nice.


----------



## vlastan

I haven't specified it yet as it is for delivery in Sept/October. I will have to provide the full specification that I want around July.

But as I had silver cars recently, I would like to have the Cobalt Blue, which is a special colour. I have seen the Cobalt Blue with grey leather, it looks really cool.

I will specify more extras of course, such sat nav, bi-xenons, climate, heated seats, BOSE etc. These cars only come with four wheels as standard and everything else is extra!


----------



## jonno

Nice choice Paul.
997T is currently one of my wallpapers (two silver cars on what looks like the moon's surface)
You just know its going to be sensational to drive and 8) to look @ and sit in. A very special place.


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> Ps. For the benefit of Vlastan, i'm not trying to prove anything or enter into a penis sizing competition, i'm just passing the time & sharing my excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Because you know who the winner would be! :wink:
> 
> Anyway, EXCELLENT choice of car and I do hope that it works out for you Paul. It will be nice to prove us all wrong that you don't only dream about seriously expensive cars but you actually go out there and buy one.
> 
> Funny enough, after I ordered the Cayman S I told him that when time comes to trade in, I would be getting a 997 Turbo second hand. :wink: The guy got so excited that he is offering me a second FREE extended drive on the Cayman with a qualified racing driver.
Click to expand...

The winner would be me :lol:

Nothing to prove to anyone, least of all you. As my priorities & income change so do my vehicle desires. No dreaming at all, but no guarantee i'll take the 997 Turbo as anything could happen between now & March 2008.

It's not a competition Nick, as i stated in my original post (you obviously missed that). Owning a 911 has always been a dream of mine & hopefully this dream will be realised, all other cars that have been ordered have either been cancelled due to a change of heart/ownership practicality or i just decided i really didn't want to own them, nothing dreamy any of that. If i'd owned pretty much any of them with perhaps the exception of the M5 (on which i made money) i'd probably not be in a position to afford the 997 in 2008, so call my recent changes of mind a factor in my longer term goal of owning the 997TT.

Good luck with the Cayman S.


----------



## raven

Having driven a 997 for the last year and a bit, I would love a 997TT. There are two things that are stopping me at the moment: firstly, the fact that the twin clutch gearbox is still not available and secondly I don't have a garage to park it in. Obviously the cost is an issue as well :roll:

The tip is the faster car apparently and therefore is taking more orders than the manual (I imagine?) but I think both cars will take a larger depreciation hit once the twin clutch gearbox is released as it will presumably be noticably quicker than both.

I'm surprised someone would want to buy a 911 Turbo without experiencing the lesser 911 cars. Both the C2 and C2S are fantastic cars and because they lack the all wheel drive have a bit more of a "driver's" feel to them.

Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

GT3 is a stunning car, but very much track orientated. I don't think it would make a good daily driver / distance travelling car though - far too harsh.

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC

raven said:


> Having driven a 997 for the last year and a bit, I would love a 997TT. There are two things that are stopping me at the moment: firstly, the fact that the twin clutch gearbox is still not available and secondly I don't have a garage to park it in. Obviously the cost is an issue as well :roll:
> 
> The tip is the faster car apparently and therefore is taking more orders than the manual (I imagine?) but I think both cars will take a larger depreciation hit once the twin clutch gearbox is released as it will presumably be noticably quicker than both.
> 
> I'm surprised someone would want to buy a 911 Turbo without experiencing the lesser 911 cars. Both the C2 and C2S are fantastic cars and because they lack the all wheel drive have a bit more of a "driver's" feel to them.
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.


As Dave says above, the 997 GT3 appears an excellent car & probably better value than the Turbo, being a lower initial purchase price, however not practical as it has no rear seats & far too track orientated for me. Saw a 997 GT3 last year during our Nurburgring Trip, it was at the Mannaheim (sp) factory/offices.


----------



## vlastan

> It's not a competition Nick, as i stated in my original post (you obviously missed that). Owning a 911 has always been a dream of mine & hopefully this dream will be realised


I never said it was.

It is all good fun discussing all these here.

I hope that all goes according to plan and you manage to make your dream come true as you wish. I believe that the Turbo is the ultimate car to have and better than any Ferrari or Aston or Lambo or anything else.


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> It's not a competition Nick, as i stated in my original post (you obviously missed that). Owning a 911 has always been a dream of mine & hopefully this dream will be realised
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was.
> 
> It is all good fun discussing all these here.
> 
> I hope that all goes according to plan and you manage to make your dream come true as you wish. I believe that the Turbo is the ultimate car to have and better than any Ferrari or Aston or Lambo or anything else.
Click to expand...

Not sure it's the ultimate car, as i'd love a DB9, Enzo or Gallardo, i just feel the 997TT is a solid performance car (more performance less cruiser), it's hopefully within budget (the others are well over Â£120K) & as stated the 911 has been a dream car since being a boy. I hope to that the plan comes together.

Will post initial spec on Friday, once i've confirmed with the Dealer.


----------



## che6mw

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> GT3 is a stunning car, but very much track orientated. I don't think it would make a good daily driver / distance travelling car though - far too harsh.
> 
> Dave


If I was tempted by the GT3 I think i'd give the GT2 a try also. More of a mix of the GT3 and turbo, depreciation hasn't been so kind to it. Could become a good buy.


----------



## Carlos

Isn't the GT2 the "widowmaker"?


----------



## che6mw

vlastan said:


> I believe that the Turbo is the ultimate car to have and better than any Ferrari or Aston or Lambo or anything else.


We'll have to disagree there, I think. I would say a 360 or 430 or a Gallardo would trump any Porsche for visual impact, badge snobbery, rarity, outright performance ... pretty much everything except allround practicality. In my mind the baby Lambo is the ultimate car - and having driven one I can also say the experience beats a Porsche hands down too.

The Gallardo comes very close to perfection for me, being such a useable daily drive like no Lambo before. But whilst I could afford Â£50k for a used 996 Turbo and afford to be able to run it - I don't think I'd ever be in a position where I'd feel comfortable with the expense of running a Gallardo as well as the sheer inconvenience of the short service intervals.


----------



## che6mw

Carlos said:


> Isn't the GT2 the "widowmaker"?


I think anything pre 993 was known by that title for a while. It certainly made it easier for Traders in the 80's to get that advancement - not so easy for us these days. I did hear the 996 GT2 inherited some of that character though!!!


----------



## W7 PMC

che6mw said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that the Turbo is the ultimate car to have and better than any Ferrari or Aston or Lambo or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have to disagree there, I think. I would say a 360 or 430 or a Gallardo would trump any Porsche for visual impact, badge snobbery, rarity, outright performance ... pretty much everything except allround practicality. In my mind the baby Lambo is the ultimate car - and having driven one I can also say the experience beats a Porsche hands down too.
> 
> The Gallardo comes very close to perfection for me, being such a useable daily drive like no Lambo before. But whilst I could afford Â£50k for a used 996 Turbo and afford to be able to run it - I don't think I'd ever be in a position where I'd feel comfortable with the expense of running a Gallardo as well as the sheer inconvenience of the short service intervals.
Click to expand...

Performance wise the 360 does not even come close, however the 430 is more aligned & of course the Enzo is just perfection. Having driven a few 360's the car although stunning to look at is not that far removed from the older 355's etc. so it's still clunky & not really very fast. My old RS6 could crucify one off the line, top speed, in gear acceleration etc. Agree about the Gallardo, they are just sublime, but another close on Â£40K over the 997Turbo.

I've been out in a couple of Gallardo's & they feel very Audi inside (same buttons & knobs etc.) & they're not lightening fast. I'd say they would give a 997Turbo a run for it's money, but i also recall passing one with reasonable ease in my RS6 during a track day last year at Oulton Park that was giving Â£30 passenger laps. Given they were paid for laps, the driver was certainly not hanging about & he came over for a word later in the day to demonstrate his surprise  The Gallardo does not feel like a Â£130K car, however it does look like one 8) , but to some degree, the 997 will at least be marginally more subtle which suits me.

Their are certainly some better cars than the 997Turbo, but for what i want/need & the dream it's perfect for me. I very much doubt i'd ever spend the same levels of money on a car again once i've moved on from the 997 & i guess i'll step back into a sensible car. Without a lottery win, i could never justify spending over Â£100K on a car even if i had the funds (see the missus would not allow it either :wink: ).


----------



## b3ves

raven said:


> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.


http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv

Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:


----------



## che6mw

b3ves said:


> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:


Yep. give me two minutes in that and one bend and I'd kill myself.


----------



## omen666

b3ves said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh dear Rob, your doomed...well at least your finances are!!! :wink:

How could you not look at the video and conclude that's it...the ultimate package. There are more powerful/exotic cars.. but the complete package?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

b3ves said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:
Click to expand...

I see what you mean ,That exhaust making all that noise, who'd want to put up with....no I cant do it I want one please please please :roll:


----------



## Carlos

b3ves said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:
Click to expand...

For sale: One wife and two kids. Suit middle aged eunuch with deep pockets. Wife has light use only, particularly in last five years. Kids as new. Â£75,000 or swap for 997 GT3.


----------



## jonno

Awesome.
Nice control in the hairpin corner, esp with the gradient changing.

Might have to consider Carlos' idea too....


----------



## raven

Yeah, excellent video. It would be interesting to see the same route taken by the same driver in a 997 Turbo.

The best thing about the RWD 997s is the way you can drift the back out with such control despite all the power. I love doing it on right hand bends especially (recently tried on a left hander and nearly spun it  ) This for me is one of the principal reasons I would always go for RWD over 4WD. Although I've never properly tried the Porsche 4WD, I found the Audi Quattro on the TT just too safe, never giving you any flexibility until it was too late.


----------



## V6 TT

. . . what's all the fuss about? Looks like a normal drive to work for me! :lol: :wink:

Amazing vid - we need one like that for the new Turbo now!

Dean


----------



## r1

Nice choice of car Paul. I'm very envious.

I'd love to be in the position to be able to afford that car - I just couldn't live with the depreciation though.  Yes the 996TT is still the best part of Â£50k now (which on the surface seems like good depreciation) but they still fell a hell of a lot in the first couple of years. Fair play to you - deeper pockets than most 

I'm fairly certain I'll be going down the 996 GT3 route next year - I prefer the styling to the 996TT and I like the idea of a lighter, nimbler car with similar performance.

It's going to be a long 2 years for you though isn't it?


----------



## r1

che6mw said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT3 is a stunning car, but very much track orientated. I don't think it would make a good daily driver / distance travelling car though - far too harsh.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> If I was tempted by the GT3 I think i'd give the GT2 a try also. More of a mix of the GT3 and turbo, depreciation hasn't been so kind to it. Could become a good buy.
Click to expand...

From back to back reviews I've seen - the GT2 is much more similar to the TT than the GT3


----------



## Mayur

Nice choice Paul. Congrats. By all accounts the 997TT is an amazing car and all the reviews have been full of praise. For me too it was a childhood dream... it'll be a couple of years before I'll get one. Until then...

I've gone down the Porsche route too and my order is in for a 997 C4S for delivery in August. The long wait continues...

The options spec'd (on top of the standard US C4S) are:

2007 C4S Coupe 
Meteor grey 
Terracotta sport seats with full leather - P78 (non-adaptive)
Special Leather Terracotta - MB 
standard rocker panels painted-XAJ 
sport chrono plus-640 
sport exhaust-XLF 
sport shifter-XCZ 
19" carrera sport wheel-XRR 
wheel caps with color crest-446 
TPMS-482 
heated seats-342 
multi-function wheel-431 
extended nav. system-672 
bose-680 
telephone module - 666 
Rear console in leather - XMZ
Door finishers in leather - XTV
Sunvisors in leather - XMP


----------



## b3ves

omen666 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear Rob, your doomed...well at least your finances are!!! :wink:
> 
> How could you not look at the video and conclude that's it...the ultimate package. There are more powerful/exotic cars.. but the complete package?
Click to expand...

For sale: one Lotus Exige, one BMW M3 CSL, plus anything else I might squander on them in the meantime 

Just configured my fantasy spec on the website - 90 grand!!!


----------



## b3ves

W7 PMC said:


> I've been out in a couple of Gallardo's & they feel very Audi inside (same buttons & knobs etc.) & they're not lightening fast. I'd say they would give a 997Turbo a run for it's money, but i also recall passing one with reasonable ease in my RS6 during a track day last year at Oulton Park that was giving Â£30 passenger laps. Given they were paid for laps, the driver was certainly not hanging about & he came over for a word later in the day to demonstrate his surprise


I'm sorry, but whoever had the Gallardo at Oulton Park clearly _was_ hanging about if you were able to pass him with relative ease in your RS6.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Carlos said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, what about the GT3 - there is a great video on the Porsche website and this does look like an awesome car, especially if you are considering tracking it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://coochas.com/porsche/Resources/997GT3vid1.wmv
> 
> Nah, I'm not impressed :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sale: One wife and two kids. Suit middle aged eunuch with deep pockets. Wife has light use only, particularly in last five years. Kids as new. Â£75,000 or swap for 997 GT3.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Paul! Fab choice buddy, but its going to be such a long wait! Id go bonkers! will be hoping to join you in the Turbo club soon too, am considering it in about 2 years once the figures in my bank account add up 

Mayur! I remember you saying something about getting a 997 but didnt realise you've put the order in! Great news! im looking forward to a few 911 cruises now 

Now that so many of us have porkers, can we have a seperate porker sub-forum? :roll:


----------



## vlastan

Dr_Parmar said:


> Now that so may of us have porkers, can we have a seperate porker sub-forum? :roll:


So many?

Mine is ordered but not delivered, same as Mayur's and Paul will hopefully get his in 2 years...so lets wait till then. :wink:

And THEN...we can call this room, the TT evolution room. :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar

vlastan said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that so may of us have porkers, can we have a seperate porker sub-forum? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> So many?
> 
> Mine is ordered but not delivered, same as Mayur's and Paul will hopefully get his in 2 years...so lets wait till then. :wink:
> 
> And THEN...we can call this room, the TT evolution room. :lol:
Click to expand...

edited 

2 years is too long, im impatient :roll:


----------



## jonah

Well funds depending and if i'm still a live i will be getting one in 2025 :roll:


----------



## jam

Just picked up on this thread

Paul - you lucky lucky bugger. I had a read of the write up on it in Christophorus (the Porsche magazine) and it looks like basically the coolest thing ever. Circa 200mph and 0-60 in about 3.7secs.

If I had Â£110k knocking around (which is what it will probably come out at with extras) then it's certainly where my cash would be going.

Hopefully in about 3/4 yrs I'll be thinking about one, maybe not brand new though.

Good luck with the order. Can you not get someone to cryogenically freeze you and wake you up in a year and 50 weeks!? 

Cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC

jam said:


> Just picked up on this thread
> 
> Paul - you lucky lucky bugger. I had a read of the write up on it in Christophorus (the Porsche magazine) and it looks like basically the coolest thing ever. Circa 200mph and 0-60 in about 3.7secs.
> 
> If I had Â£110k knocking around (which is what it will probably come out at with extras) then it's certainly where my cash would be going.
> 
> Hopefully in about 3/4 yrs I'll be thinking about one, maybe not brand new though.
> 
> Good luck with the order. Can you not get someone to cryogenically freeze you and wake you up in a year and 50 weeks!?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount 

Although i will be tracking this car, it won't be sufficient to warrant the ceramic brakes, as the standard stoppers are more than sufficient for my purposes.

The write ups are what's keeping me going, every few days i sopt something new & salivate, however March 2008 is the earliest i'm likely to be able to take delivery & that's the slot i've requested from Porsche Liverpool. If a miracle happens in the meantime, an earlier delivery is always possible, but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## W7 PMC

Mayur said:


> Nice choice Paul. Congrats. By all accounts the 997TT is an amazing car and all the reviews have been full of praise. For me too it was a childhood dream... it'll be a couple of years before I'll get one. Until then...
> 
> I've gone down the Porsche route too and my order is in for a 997 C4S for delivery in August. The long wait continues...
> 
> The options spec'd (on top of the standard US C4S) are:
> 
> 2007 C4S Coupe
> Meteor grey
> Terracotta sport seats with full leather - P78 (non-adaptive)
> Special Leather Terracotta - MB
> standard rocker panels painted-XAJ
> sport chrono plus-640
> sport exhaust-XLF
> sport shifter-XCZ
> 19" carrera sport wheel-XRR
> wheel caps with color crest-446
> TPMS-482
> heated seats-342
> multi-function wheel-431
> extended nav. system-672
> bose-680
> telephone module - 666
> Rear console in leather - XMZ
> Door finishers in leather - XTV
> Sunvisors in leather - XMP


Very nice car/spec. Did you say it's a US spec 997 you're buying?? Out of curiosity, what's the out the door price for that spec in the US???


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up on this thread
> 
> Paul - you lucky lucky bugger. I had a read of the write up on it in Christophorus (the Porsche magazine) and it looks like basically the coolest thing ever. Circa 200mph and 0-60 in about 3.7secs.
> 
> If I had Â£110k knocking around (which is what it will probably come out at with extras) then it's certainly where my cash would be going.
> 
> Hopefully in about 3/4 yrs I'll be thinking about one, maybe not brand new though.
> 
> Good luck with the order. Can you not get someone to cryogenically freeze you and wake you up in a year and 50 weeks!?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount
> 
> Although i will be tracking this car, it won't be sufficient to warrant the ceramic brakes, as the standard stoppers are more than sufficient for my purposes.
> 
> The write ups are what's keeping me going, every few days i sopt something new & salivate, however March 2008 is the earliest i'm likely to be able to take delivery & that's the slot i've requested from Porsche Liverpool. If a miracle happens in the meantime, an earlier delivery is always possible, but i doubt that will happen.
Click to expand...

Porsche Liverpool?

Crikey. I thought the least likely place in the country for a Porsche dealership was Hatfield. :lol:


----------



## raven

W7 PMC said:


> It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount


I thought the base price was about Â£98k? Presumably you will be going for sat nav, stereo upgrade, metallic paint and sports chrono though? These kind of options cost you more by their absence in that you will be hit come resale if they are not on the car. I would also recommend sports seats if you are tall.



W7 PMC said:


> Since being a wee lad, i've always wanted to own a 911


Why don't you consider a Carrera S with the power kit - you won't have to wait nearly as long and you'll save yourself Â£30k. It's still a 911... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

raven said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the base price was about Â£98k? Presumably you will be going for sat nav, stereo upgrade, metallic paint and sports chrono though? These kind of options cost you more by their absence in that you will be hit come resale if they are not on the car. I would also recommend sports seats if you are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since being a wee lad, i've always wanted to own a 911
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you consider a Carrera S with the power kit - you won't have to wait nearly as long and you'll save yourself Â£30k. It's still a 911... :roll:
Click to expand...

Not quite, but i'm not planning on any options other than extended Nav, Bose & a couple of smaller extras, so price will remain just under the Â£100K. As for resale, i doubt it will make any difference, as i'd guess 997TT buyers do not buy the car as a cruiser, so the toys become un-important, also not like theirs ever going be loads of choice in the used market, so selling on when the time comes should not be a problem.

I'm waiting through choice. I could get a 997TT within a year (brand new) however i need/want to wait until March 2008, as that's when other priorities will have been addressed.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the base price was about Â£98k? Presumably you will be going for sat nav, stereo upgrade, metallic paint and sports chrono though? These kind of options cost you more by their absence in that you will be hit come resale if they are not on the car. I would also recommend sports seats if you are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since being a wee lad, i've always wanted to own a 911
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you consider a Carrera S with the power kit - you won't have to wait nearly as long and you'll save yourself Â£30k. It's still a 911... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, but i'm not planning on any options other than extended Nav, Bose & a couple of smaller extras, so price will remain just under the Â£100K. As for resale, i doubt it will make any difference, as i'd guess 997TT buyers do not buy the car as a cruiser, so the toys become un-important, also not like theirs ever going be loads of choice in the used market, so selling on when the time comes should not be a problem.
> 
> I'm waiting through choice. I could get a 997TT within a year (brand new) however i need/want to wait until March 2008, as that's when other priorities will have been addressed.
Click to expand...

IE that's when Judith said he could, if he's a VERY good boy.


----------



## V6 TT

Mayur said:


> Nice choice Paul. Congrats. By all accounts the 997TT is an amazing car and all the reviews have been full of praise. For me too it was a childhood dream... it'll be a couple of years before I'll get one. Until then...
> 
> I've gone down the Porsche route too and my order is in for a 997 C4S for delivery in August. The long wait continues...
> 
> The options spec'd (on top of the standard US C4S) are:
> 
> 2007 C4S Coupe
> Meteor grey
> Terracotta sport seats with full leather - P78 (non-adaptive)
> Special Leather Terracotta - MB
> standard rocker panels painted-XAJ
> sport chrono plus-640
> sport exhaust-XLF
> sport shifter-XCZ
> 19" carrera sport wheel-XRR
> wheel caps with color crest-446
> TPMS-482
> heated seats-342
> multi-function wheel-431
> extended nav. system-672
> bose-680
> telephone module - 666
> Rear console in leather - XMZ
> Door finishers in leather - XTV
> Sunvisors in leather - XMP


. . . nice spec but surely you've missed off the Sport Seat option? A car like that without them would be criminal - tall or not they should be on top of your list (I'm 5'8")

Dean


----------



## Mayur

Dr_Parmar said:


> Mayur! I remember you saying something about getting a 997 but didnt realise you've put the order in! Great news! im looking forward to a few 911 cruises now
> 
> Now that so many of us have porkers, can we have a seperate porker sub-forum? :roll:


Nilesh, as much as I would love to cruise with the boys here... my car is being delivered in the US and will be housed at home in TN. Sorry.


----------



## Mayur

W7 PMC said:


> Very nice car/spec. Did you say it's a US spec 997 you're buying?? Out of curiosity, what's the out the door price for that spec in the US???


Thanks Paul. As I now am spending more time at my home in the US I've ordered the car for me to use there.

With all the extra's I listed on top of the standard US spec which includes cruise, sunroof, etc. it's working out at US$ 108k which includes a 6% dealer discount (  unheard of in the UK), and includes 7.25% TN state tax.

I spec'd a similar car in the UK and it was well into the Â£80k's. We get ripped off here... as we know.

The 997TT I know will be an absolute beast and you will love it. It'll be worth the wait. Talking of waiting, even my 4-5 month wait is becoming painful. Deep breathing exercises are a must ;-)


----------



## Mayur

V6 TT said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> 
> The options spec'd (on top of the standard US C4S) are:
> 
> 2007 C4S Coupe
> Meteor grey
> Terracotta sport seats with full leather - P78 (non-adaptive)
> Special Leather Terracotta - MB
> standard rocker panels painted-XAJ
> sport chrono plus-640
> sport exhaust-XLF
> sport shifter-XCZ
> 19" carrera sport wheel-XRR
> wheel caps with color crest-446
> TPMS-482
> heated seats-342
> multi-function wheel-431
> extended nav. system-672
> bose-680
> telephone module - 666
> Rear console in leather - XMZ
> Door finishers in leather - XTV
> Sunvisors in leather - XMP
> 
> 
> 
> . . . nice spec but surely you've missed off the Sport Seat option? A car like that without them would be criminal - tall or not they should be on top of your list (I'm 5'8")
> 
> Dean
Click to expand...

Hi Dean, you're right and that's why I had listed:

Terracotta sport seats with full leather - P78 (non-adaptive)

I think you skipped it... ;-)

I trust you and the Cayman are doing well.


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be going over Â£100K, i'm not going for the Ceramic brake option or any of the Porsche personal options, just a standard car (if you can call it that). IIRC the configured price came out at just shy of Â£99K with no discount
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the base price was about Â£98k? Presumably you will be going for sat nav, stereo upgrade, metallic paint and sports chrono though? These kind of options cost you more by their absence in that you will be hit come resale if they are not on the car. I would also recommend sports seats if you are tall.
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since being a wee lad, i've always wanted to own a 911
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you consider a Carrera S with the power kit - you won't have to wait nearly as long and you'll save yourself Â£30k. It's still a 911... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite, but i'm not planning on any options other than extended Nav, Bose & a couple of smaller extras, so price will remain just under the Â£100K. As for resale, i doubt it will make any difference, as i'd guess 997TT buyers do not buy the car as a cruiser, so the toys become un-important, also not like theirs ever going be loads of choice in the used market, so selling on when the time comes should not be a problem.
> 
> I'm waiting through choice. I could get a 997TT within a year (brand new) however i need/want to wait until March 2008, as that's when other priorities will have been addressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IE that's when Judith said he could, if he's a VERY good boy.
Click to expand...

Hit the nail on the head. Judith = Wife = one of the priorities :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## V6 TT

. . . oops sorry Mayur missed that! Great choice of interior fella, best thing I ever did was to spec that. My Cayman's awesome and losening up by the day thanks.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dr_Parmar

i went on the porsche site last night, "just for fun" and managed to spec a 997 Turbo, black with all the goodies! Came to er.. Â£110,000!!! looked in my wallet, i had Â£50 and a used odeon cinema ticket...

wonder if thats worth a place on the waiting list :roll:

i really love those LED lights! :-*


----------



## che6mw

Dr_Parmar said:


> and a used odeon cinema ticket...


probably fetch Â£1 on ebay. Just set postage at Â£109999 and whoever wins threaten them with negative feedback if they don't buy


----------



## Monique

I love the Porker Turbo but IIWM, I would get a 997 GT3.

More raw and in your face. Lighter and probably as quick as a TT.

FWIW. Enjoy your purchase... when you get it!


----------



## Dr_Parmar

che6mw said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> and a used odeon cinema ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> probably fetch Â£1 on ebay. Just set postage at Â£109999 and whoever wins threaten them with negative feedback if they don't buy
Click to expand...

genius [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

Monique said:


> I love the Porker Turbo but IIWM, I would get a 997 GT3.
> 
> More raw and in your face. Lighter and probably as quick as a TT.
> 
> FWIW. Enjoy your purchase... when you get it!


Certainly not as quick, as the 997TT is 0-60 in 3.7secs (.6 more than the GT3) & the top speed is about 10MPH higher than the GT3, however round a track i doubt their would be much in it. The 997TT has the traction advantage being 4WD, but the GT3 is lighter (not by that much though) unless you mean the GT3RS expected next year or rumoured Club-Sport model, as they would be paper light. I need the rear seats, so TT is has to be, can't get a pure 2 seater, otherwise i'd have saved a few Â£Â£'s & probably gone for the Audi R8 Le-Mans.


----------

